# Geotech PM



## PE_2009 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that morning questions were cut &amp; dry. Afternoon Geotech wasn't bad either. Any feedback?


----------



## LoneTerpInCarolina (Apr 19, 2010)

PE_2009 said:


> I think that morning questions were cut &amp; dry. Afternoon Geotech wasn't bad either. Any feedback?


This was my 3rd time and by far the easiest (I don't think I was that much more prepared either). I'm quite sure I finally passed. Though the morning wasn't bad, I actually thought the geo afternoon was easier than the morning. This exam and last October's is like night and day, very different in my opinion. Any questions you want to bounce off me, I've been doing that with friends at work all morning - it keeps me sane for the 8+ weeks we'll be waiting


----------



## jamie (Apr 19, 2010)

I took afternoon geotech and thought it was pretty straightforward. There were a couple questions I couldn't do, but otherwise I think it went well. i had done a lot of practice problems and felt pretty well prepared for what I saw on the test.


----------



## txguy (Apr 19, 2010)

PE_2009 said:


> I think that morning questions were cut &amp; dry. Afternoon Geotech wasn't bad either. Any feedback?


This was my second time. last time my test was really bad with geotech in afternoon. i ended up with a 68 last time. this time my morning was ok but not as what i expected to do, i was going very slow on the problems. But the morning questions were not bad. The afternoon geotech was much better compared to last time. Said that, I think i got around 54 total correct answers to be on conservative side. The others i did mostly educated guess and some i played blind. So i need atleast 2 or 3 of my guess correct to pass this test. Iam just praying. good luck to all of u


----------

